
Pixel 3 night mode vs. iPhone Pro night mode - sricola
https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1177005857801981954
======
nalfien
A useful comparison but I feel like the real test is to compare to whatever
the new Pixel 4 night mode is going to have. Apple had a year to play catchup
with the Pixel 3

~~~
rdtwo
For sure although the iPhone 11 sets a pretty high bar.

~~~
panpanna
To be fair, pixel 3 destroyed iPhone X in night mode when first released (they
did a comparison during the keynote, which is very unusual for Google [1]).
Everyone said this could not be topped...

11 months later and Pixel 3 is probably not even in top 5.

[1] [https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/11/night-sight-seeing-in-
dark...](https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/11/night-sight-seeing-in-dark-on-
pixel.html?m=1)

~~~
lm28469
> Everyone said this could not be topped...

Long exposure photography has been around for decades. The tricky part isn't
even hardware so of course it was going to be equalled and surpassed. The
pixel hardware wasn't amazing when it was first released and now it's quite
outdated. It's a matter of stitching pictures and blending them seamlessly,
google was the first to apply that on phones because they had the edge in
software / visual machine learning.

It's technically amazing and very useful but it's not black magic either,
apple taking 2 generations of phones to catch up is the most surprising part
to be honest.

~~~
panpanna
This is not long exposure photography.

It's new type of sensors + lots of AI.

------
lm28469
Nice, now try to get the pixel shot in focus...

------
llampx
It doesn't look like 'night' anymore.

------
panpanna
Looking forward to pixel 4 then :)

